# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Forms >  نیاز به متخصص زامارین

## vahidmabdi

برای انحام یه پروژه به یک متخصص زامارین نیاز است 
از بین دوستان علاقه مند هست ؟

----------

